# Pepper-Crusted Rib Eye Steak



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

*WITH WILD MUSHROOM & TRUFFLE VINAIGRETTE*

Pepper-Crusted Rib Eye Steak

Made this last night for Fathers Day dinner with the family! I had the butcher cut me (4) 2" thick boneless Rib Eyes (they had them on sale) We only cooked 2 of them and still had left overs! Cooked over pecan wood on the Webber. More smashed taters! definitely another 5 star meal!


----------



## lieu (Jun 20, 2011)

you got the ol mouth a watering there Mike. Very nice Dinner


----------



## fivebk (Jun 20, 2011)

When did you say you wanted me there for supper????

YUMMMMMMM..... can't wait

BOB


----------



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah, Mike. Rib eyes! My favorite cut of beef. To me the tastiest there is. Yum.


----------

